# Cc



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Warden are you doing any good yet ?


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Having motor problems, be in the water thursday. Trolling,Trolling,etc. What is the water temp at CC?


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

warden said:


> Having motor problems, be in the water thursday. Trolling,Trolling,etc. What is the water temp at CC?


warden if you cant get it goin? call me we'll take the ranger out for a bit? just send a pm ?


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't know what the temp is I haven't been to CC for a month or more . Good luck Thursday .


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

CC 4/29. Temp 61/water clear. Fishing slowwww. Had a guy pull within 25ft, and ask if I was fishing for saugeye!!! I said yes I had been. Trolling,Trolling. C J you should have been there!


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I have been planting my garden all week . Hope to hit CC next week .


----------



## Brewster (Mar 11, 2010)

Went out today to try and beat the weekend storms. Very windy all day starting about 8 am till about 12:30.

Not a bite. saw a warden/ranger come roaring through (near the 73 overpass in the no-wake zone) and pull somebody over. He boarded them, and then went to another boat nearby and boarded them, then headed out toward the dam. Of course, this is when my neighbor fishing with me told me he forgot to get his license. Needless to say I was PO'd.

Better luck to you all!


----------



## geetarman (Jul 1, 2007)

I hit CC on Friday. Got the boat in the water about 8:00 AM and went on the hunt for a few crappie. Fished shallow most of the morning and couldn't find them. I would have thought they would have been getting ready to spawn by now, but that wasn't the case. 

Brewster, I got pulled over by the same Waterpatrol Officer. I was coming through the no wake by the overpass where he was hanging out under the bridge. He flips his lights on me and comes storming my way. He told me I was going way to fast then proceeded to give me a fifteen minute lecture on no wake zones. I'll be the first to admit, I was probably going a little faster than I should have been, but I was in no way throwing a wake to amount to anything. Keep in mind the wind was throwing up two foot swells at the time so I wouldn't think that my little aluminum tracker would make a whole heck of a lot of difference. Anyways, after he flexed his muscles a little bit, he let me go with a verbal warning. I headed up to the north end and decided to take a field trip up the creek to see if the white bass were running yet. I got up to the fork in the creek and another Fish and Wildlife officer came walking up the bank. He was a real nice guy and we talked fishing for about 20 minutes. He said that they weren't catching any white bass yet. I didn't get a bite the whole time I was up there.

Finally got on the fish in the afternoon. Crappie were holding about 14 feet deep in 17-18 feet of water. Found them in the mouths of coves off of the main lake channels. I suspect by next weekend they will be heading shallow to spawn. They can't possibly wait much longer. All in all I still had a good time once I got on the fish. The wind was brutal though.

- Geetarman


----------



## Brewster (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I didn't see any wake whatsoever until the big boat with the twins came roaring through.

And I trolled that channel, and was well over where I normally keep the throttle because of the wind.

Everyone should be in luck for CC the next two weeks--I'm stuck with trips for Mother's Day and helping my son move to Lexington, KY, so I'm guessing you'll all slay 'em lol. Good luck in any case.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

ok my question is... no wake = how fast? i usually go 5-6 mph in the no wake zone which i think is pretty slow.. is that ok?


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

You can't go by the speedometer. No wake means No Wake. Period! I made the mistake of thinking the law read "No wake or under 10 mph". Luckily I was the Corp of Engineers that caught me and I got off with a warning. My advise is to go slow enough that there is only a 2" wave coming off the back corners of the boat transom. Better safe than paying a heafty fine.

Just a word of caution-that buoy between the indian mound and the campers beach is a "No Boat" buoy. Not a no wake buoy. Might save someone a prop.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I talked to A patrol officer at the lake when I got my annual safety inspection out of the way. The fine for a no wake ticket is $230.00...... I normally go pretty slow in the no wake zone.


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Getting my boat back hopefully by the end of the week. I have not been out to CC at all this year. I'm looking forward to seeing what those seyes are up to  I'll let you guys know how it goes.....


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

5/3 Saugeye starting. Caught 3 today, working on a picture. Water 64, good visiblity. Light crowd. Norht Ramp open. Nice! Has anyone seen the MINK man???


----------



## waterfan (May 30, 2008)

if you look in the boat rules no wake is the slowest possible speed needed to maintain steerage and manuverabilty. Basically just put the boat in forward gear and that is no wake.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks for the replys... i didnt know and that why i asked


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Warden I will be out on Wed morning . Good job on your 3 .


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Here are the 3 Warden picked up today. I just modified the pic so it could be uploaded. There's also a pic of Warden holding two of them, however I would rather not post his pic without his authorization first.

Way to go!!!


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice fish hope they hit tomorrow .


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

May 4,never fish after a storm. O today/water temp 65.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Larryfish thanks for the help with the pictures! I dont mind if you show my picture, just try to cover up the grey.LOL


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Hit the lake at 7 trolled the flat nothing spooned the dropoffs nothing cast jig and a crawler nothing cast jig and a minnow nothing . BUT the shad were spawning around the pillars on rt 73 . Threw the casting net 50 5 to 6 inch shad for the cats on the Ohio River . Home by 11:30 . Water dark on the north side clear on the south side water temp 64 .


----------

